# Nova had her baby this morning!!



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I was called by my fiance at 11:15 this morning to find out that Nova had her baby. She's healthy and strong and doing great!! Here's some pictures:












































































































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww, adorable! Cute little foals just make me smile!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww, check her out! She looks so much like her momma!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Awww. She's such a cutie.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely photos and adorable baby. How very exciting for you.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

so cute, any name ideas?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

She is so cute!! Any name ideas for her? She looks very much like mum. Good luck with her


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh how sweet!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!! What a pretty little foal!!! Great pics!!


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Don't mind me.....just pulling up to your place in the dark with my trailer....


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

BrewCrew said:


> Don't mind me.....just pulling up to your place in the dark with my trailer....


 LOL! No KIDDING!

This filly is HUGGABLE! Thanks so much for the pics; made my morning!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

GORGEOUS! both mom and baby look very healthy great job


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy long legs:shock: LOL. She's absolutely adorable. Congrats on the new dun addition!!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! She is everything I was hoping for!!  

As far as name ideas I'm considering Avah or Bella. But still looking for other ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Look at those legs! They're like little stilts, lol. I love them! She's absolutely adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Both mom an baby are goregous!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

So adorable! : )


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

OMG!!! If she goes missing I didn't do it!!!! What a beauty!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweeeeet!!! They look so alike!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Another picture!!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm going to get some new pictures hopefully today, she's already starting to change colors a little bit, getting a tid bit darker, and has black around her eyes! I absolutely love her coloring, and wasn't expecting it at all. But she's still as healthy as can be and enjoying life


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

We decided on Mocha for her name, I'm going to register her with the IBHA, but haven't decided on a registry name yet.


----------

